# psu: corsair 650w or OCZ 600W



## JanJan (Apr 18, 2009)

corsair http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair 650w
ocz  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

pls help which one is better? i may want to pair it with a 4850 512mb or 4870 512mb or gtx 260


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 18, 2009)

corsair +1


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Corsair +2


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 18, 2009)

Corsair +3

*Edit:* I felt like I should give a reason for agreeing on Corsair.....both are great PSU's but the Corsair will put out around 780w in all reality, the OCZ wont do that but is still a solid choice.....you wont go wrong with either, but if you can throw another $25 at the Corsair it will be a better investment.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 19, 2009)

Even owning a Game Extreme 700 or two, Id opt for the Corsair as well.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

No Contest, Corsair


----------



## v12dock (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive got a Corsair 750W amazing psu


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 19, 2009)

Another vote for Corsair!  Top PSU manufacturer, had no probs with mine what-so-ever.


----------



## chuck216 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm actually going to go against popular opinion, and say the OCZ but only if you can get the same type with 650 or more watts. The reason: The Corsair only has One 12 volt rail. The OCZ has 4 meaning there's more balanced distribution of power drain. and is better if you use of high end videocards that require the power connectors be on separate rails.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 21, 2009)

the 3 most reliable and powerful(for thier wattage rating) power supplies available today-Seasonic, PC power and cooling, and *Corsair*. Corsair and PC power and cooling PSU's are made by Seasonic.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the 3 most reliable and powerful(for thier wattage rating) power supplies available today-Seasonic, PC power and cooling, and *Corsair*. Corsair and PC power and cooling PSU's are made by Seasonic.



He got it right on!



chuck216 said:


> I'm actually going to go against popular opinion, and say the OCZ but only if you can get the same type with 650 or more watts. The reason: The Corsair only has One 12 volt rail. The OCZ has 4 meaning there's more balanced distribution of power drain. and is better if you use of high end videocards that require the power connectors be on separate rails.



With seperate rails, you risk overload one... especially with higher end cards... Also, I dunno but I've always been thought that 1 rail >>>> 2+ rails

I would spend the extra money to get the 750TX if you can... it'll leave you with A LOT of headroom... This is absolutely not necessary though, just something that would be good if you ever get a GTX 295 or if future rigs will consume a lot of energy xD


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No Contest, Corsair



I second that


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2009)

Corsair, HOWEVER, if the opposition was the GameXstream rather than the StealthXtreme I would have gone for that as it's a Tier 2 PSU but as it's not, I wont!   I hope you know what I mean cause I havent got a clue!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> I'm actually going to go against popular opinion, and say the OCZ but only if you can get the same type with 650 or more watts. The reason: The Corsair only has One 12 volt rail. The OCZ has 4 meaning there's more balanced distribution of power drain. and is better if you use of high end videocards that require the power connectors be on separate rails.



Actually you're wrong manufacturers have gone to single rails, because they are better.  Most PSUs that advertise 4 rails actually have two split rails.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 26, 2009)

Another vote for Corsair.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the 3 most reliable and powerful(for thier wattage rating) power supplies available today-Seasonic, PC power and cooling, and *Corsair*. Corsair and PC power and cooling PSU's are made by Seasonic.



doesnt OCZ own PC Power and Cooling?


----------



## department76 (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a gamextreme 600w and like it just fine, i dont think youd be wrong to go with ocz.  if the MIR wasnt there on both then id say get the ocz becuase of the significanty price difference, but after the rebate, $10 for the corsair would be worth it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 26, 2009)

i'd go for the corsair as i have learnt my lesson to not trust OCZ psu,as mine came on post and then turns out faulty


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> doesnt OCZ own PC Power and Cooling?



yes but not all their PSU line is built by them. The Game Extremems I bought were before the purchase of PCP&c and I was lead to believe thet the GSX700 was an FSP.

In my OCZ PSU even with the PSU being labeled as a multi rail, IIRC 3 0r 4 18A rails. They all terminate in the same spot on the PCB and are all soldered together. So distribution is nil, it just sends the power and the rails absorb what they can use.


----------



## freakshow (Apr 26, 2009)

Corsair +1000000000000


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

lol this thread is a week old? I think we gave enough reasons lol...


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> the 3 most reliable and powerful(for thier wattage rating) power supplies available today-Seasonic, PC power and cooling, and *Corsair*. Corsair and PC power and cooling PSU's are made by Seasonic.



Not all PSU's that Corsair sells are made by Seasonic. Some are made by CWT (like the TX750W) and they have other OEM's also. But in the case of the TX650W the manufacturer is indeed Seasonic, even if it's one of their slightly older models.

The TX650W would be the better choice. Extremely stable rails, little to moderate ripple noise (moderate ripple noise on the +12V rail near and at full load). At tipical 50-75% load it's almost perfect.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, so TX 750 is inferior to TX 650?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh wow.  No wonder my TX750 makes a buzzing sound even while off.  I might go return it tomorrow.


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

No, the TX750W is not an inferior product. It is based on a CWT design, it is manufactured by CWT, but it uses components that are specified by Corsair, like better capacitors (105C), higher spec'ed power transistors etc. (It can reach more then 900W load before going out of ATX spec). It even has a mono-rail design (compared to the classic virtual multi-rail CWT design). It has four 6+2 pin pcie power connectors. Stable voltages. Ripple noise is comparable to the TX650.

I have the TX750. Works fine. Quiet. But if you need to have 2 video cards in CF/SLI and they need 2 sets of 6/8 pin pcie power plugs then you can't use the TX650 out of the box, it only has 2 6+2 pin pcie power connectors (you can use adapters, but they make your cable management look messy).

The thread is about the TX650 and some other PSU. I was just saying that the TX650 would be the better choice.


----------



## JanJan (Apr 26, 2009)

while you guys are all at this 
how are these 2 compared ?

CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX 620W 

CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W

what's the different between modular and non-modular?



EDIT: also, is the 620HX compatible with HD4870 ?


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

The HX620 is one of the best PSU's ever built (legendary status  ). It's also a Seasonic design and it's placed in the Corsair lineup as a high end model.

If I had to choose between the TX650 and the HX620, I would choose the HX620 without hesitation.

A modular power supply has the option to disconnect unused cables. It makes your cable management look a lot cleaner. There are some purists that will prefer a non-modular design because it should in theory provide cleaner output as opposed to a modular design. That's not really true in real life.

edit: The 4870 has two 6 pin pcie power connectors, and the HX620 has the necessary cables. Depending on the revision it can have two 6pin or one 6 pin and one 6+2 pin or two 6+2 pin. Corsair has updated the bundle on this model more then once. You'll have to check before purchasing.


----------



## JanJan (Apr 26, 2009)

it's a visiontek 4870 with 2x6pin?

so it's not compatible with 620HX? its spec says 2 x PCI-Express ...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 26, 2009)

JanJan said:


> while you guys are all at this
> how are these 2 compared ?
> 
> CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX 620W
> ...



HX is better than TX I beleive.  The HX is a tier 2, a TX is a teir 3.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2009)

My vote for Corsair although if budget is a concern and the $10 + shipping costs comes into factor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817702010

Would be plenty enough if your not planning a crossfire/sli build.


----------



## Sihastru (Apr 26, 2009)

JanJan said:


> it's a visiontek 4870 with 2x6pin?
> 
> so it's not compatible with 620HX? its spec says 2 x PCI-Express ...



Read my post again. I didn't say that. Quite the contrary. Just for clarification: *The 4870 is compatible with the HX620.*


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

Id vote for Corsair.. been using the HX Series 1000W psu for months and im very satisfied with it, no problem running my rig w/ a loop ..  and i believe still has enough juice for my i7 & gtx285 SLI in the future.. Corsair's HX series is very stable for me


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

icon1 said:


> Id vote for Corsair.. been using the HX Series 1000W psu for months and im very satisfied with it, no problem running my rig w/ a loop ..  and i believe still has enough juice for my i7 & gtx285 SLI in the future.. Corsair's HX series is very stable for me



The HX 620 would have room for i7 + gtx 285 sli


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

n-ster said:


> The HX 620 would have room for i7 + gtx 285 sli



even tri-sli i guess.. ive already tested my hx1000w with my q9550 oc'd and gtx285 in SLI (borrowed one gtx285 from my friend) together with a wc loop and it runs smoothly no problems at all


----------



## PCpraiser100 (May 6, 2009)

Corsair is more stable while OCZ comsumes less. Your call.


----------



## cyriene (May 6, 2009)

Corsair.  Should have visited ZZF yesterday, it was $70 after rebate.


----------



## n-ster (May 6, 2009)

cyriene said:


> Corsair.  Should have visited ZZF yesterday, it was $70 after rebate.



Yea I saw that  pretty good deal...


----------

